# Could use your good wishes or a prayer or two



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

This young man came in from animal control Sunday. He was starved and so weak he couldn't stand up. This has been a tough year on the big raptors like Golden Eagles, it's been so hot that the small varmits (voles, mice, gophers etc.) stay underground during the day and as a result these fellows don't get enough food to survive. He's the second one we have had so far. It looks like he has a chance if we can get enough food and vitamins down him, but he sure could use your best wishes and a prayer or two, he's going to need all the help he can get.

NAB 










Hope he gets the hang of eating from tweezers for a while.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Poor guy! Sending healing vibes & prayers his way!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sending my BEST WISHES for a speedy recovery!


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

well to tell you the truth iam not big on falcons or hawks becuase iam a pigeon guy but seeing him i will pray for him


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way Nab.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Never realized the heat would cause a problem like that. Sure hope this guy pulls through!


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Golden Eagles are gorgeous birds! My best wishes go out to this little guy for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

Love all raptors. You're so lucky to be working with these beautiful animals.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Absolutely, Nab!!*

*Sending this handsome fellow all our healing thoughts with love and hugs for a full recovery!!*

Please keep us updated on his progress!! He sure has tons of great vibes coming his way!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, he's a beautiful one! Prayers and good wishes coming your way!


----------

